# Wieder ein Neuling



## madeforceleb (14 Dez. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bin hier zufällig auf euch gestoßen und bin gespannt, was hier so auf einen wartet.
Vorab schonmal schöne Feiertage! wink2


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Padderson (14 Dez. 2019)

Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## General (16 Dez. 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

